
SVGjs 3.0 Advent Calendar – Day 4 - fuzzyma
https://codepen.io/fuzzyma/pen/LXoEQp
======
jansan
Nice, but I am missing a link to the actual calendar.

~~~
fuzzyma
Every day of teh calendar is posted on twitter (@svg_js) and here. In the end
there will be again a summary from all days.

~~~
jansan
Thanks, got it.

But you should consider adding a link to your twitter page to the codepens,
because there is so much new stuff coming in a YCombinator, if someone finds a
post of one day, it is very likely that he/she will never see a post from
another day by chance.

A comment below the post on YCOmbinator with a link to twitter and your
website would be fine, too.

~~~
fuzzyma
Good idea! I will go with the link in the comments first. I have to test where
a link in the fiddle makes most sense.

